# Hello from Indiana



## pinkpantherbeekeeper (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi all! I am from the Kokomo area in Indiana. I have had a couple hives a few years ago but didn't over winter well. Lost both to mice! Anyway I am back and have ordered some package bees and a nuc for 4 hives total! Looking forward to the fun of beekeeping again.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and back to bee keeping. Hope this year goes well for you and your bees.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

Welcome, I am south of Muncie. Going into my third year. My first winter my only hive made it (it was a brutal winter too) and this winter I had two swarms going into fall. As of last week one was still alive and I think the other is dead. Are you getting your bees somewhere local? I know it is a little bit of a drive your you but between Knightstown and New Castle (Henry Co) there is Baston Honey Bee farm. He stocks a large amount of supplies, he was a Kelly distributor but now deals direct with manufacturers so his prices are coming down. If you need something in a hurry it would be worth the drive from Kokomo.


----------



## pinkpantherbeekeeper (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! Thank you flyin-lowe for the great information! My packages this year are coming from ABhoneyfarm.com. I will check into Baston next time I'm over there.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome PPB!


----------

